# Suggestions for a new reel?



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Hope everyone had a great Christmas! I know I did, and as a result I am in the market for a good 10wt fly reel to go on my new 10wt TFO rod. Anyone have any suggestions? I have a 8wt Tibor on another rod, but I really don't wanna drop that kinda cash on another reel. Call me cheap!


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

My 10wt is an Allen. More on the average side for a reel and has a very quiet drag but it Is good to look at. But I love both of my Lamsons.


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

9/11 Colton
I got one after getting a 12/13 for my Predator and love it. He may still have some (said he was running low when I got mine) and has them on sale til Jan 15. Super smooth drag and beautifully machined reel.
I had a Lamson Konic 4 which was nice but, sent it back after getting a Colton.
Back Country Outfitters has the best prices I found for the Konic and half the price of the Colton.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. Those Lamsons are not in my budget right now but the Allen and Colton both look pretty good. Thanks again!


----------



## flydoc (Dec 14, 2012)

You won't be dissapointed with the Okuma SLV.. They have them on Amazon for $40-$50 with free shipping. My 1st Okuma is 15 yrs old and still goin strong-holds up well to salt and a smooth drag. Just got another 8-9 and am impressed with new silver color. Read the reviews and go fish. Tightlines--FD


----------



## Try-A-Fly (Sep 13, 2012)

You can also check with MRFC.com (Madison River Fishing Company) they always have great deals on reels. I am also in the market and they have some lamson's for 99 and some scientific anglers for 30...


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

*Okuma SLV*

I was just checking specs on the 10/11 and they are impressive. Shows 520 yds of 30# with a 10 wt line. Looking at the specs of the other sizes, it looks like that is using the standard 30# dacron. Cork drag has been working for the big name reels. Looks like a great deal.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

GWally said:


> I was just checking specs on the 10/11 and they are impressive. Shows 520 yds of 30# with a 10 wt line. Looking at the specs of the other sizes, it looks like that is using the standard 30# dacron. Cork drag has been working for the big name reels. Looks like a great deal.


I ended up going with the CRG II 10wt. Hope I don't regret not going with the Torrent! Thanks for the suggestions everyone!


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Aaaand got nervous so I talked to the owner. He recommended going with the Torrent 1113 for extra capacity if chasing some of the bigger boys. So now I have that on the way. :yes:


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

Colton Torrent was my choice.:thumbsup: I would buy another


----------

